# Glasgow Nuffield - May 2012 ladies...



## Shuggy76

Hi, 

There are a few of us on various posts who are cycling at Nuffiled at the moment so how about we set upa wee home for ouselves to see if we dan keep each other sane for the next wee while?

I'll introduce myself...  I am on my first ICSI cycle under Dr Conway with EC scheduled for this Wednesday!!

Would be lovely if others wanted to chat?

Naddie - I'll be over to fetch you from the hijacked thread!!

Sx


----------



## Eeejay

Thanks so much for setting up this thread. I'm under Dr Vanny, had ET today so on 2ww also ICSI. Got mild OHSS so feeling a bit bleugh : (
Would love to hear from others at Nuffield. Good luck all xxx


----------



## naddie

Hi Ladies   I'm here   

Great idea Shuggy for the thread, to be honest i couldn't keep up on the other threads, there is so many of us going through this.

Shuggy 76  so thats you taking your trigger shot last night, how are you feeling today? am so excieted for you,wot time are you in the nuffield tomorrow?
my appointment is 9.30, i'm from the motherwell area, so takes about half an hour, depending on the traffis on the M8.

Eeejay  so you have one on board, are you still working away during your 2ww? how are you feeling after your ET yesterday,are you well today?

Good luck for tomorrow Shuggy i will be thinking about you.xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Hi
Unexpectedly been off with OHSS which is a bit yuck but would go through anything if it meant another baby : ) Glad u girls r getting there step by step, not long till u will also be on 2ww. Hope u guys get lots of lovely eggs : ) : ) xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Hi!

An unnerving thought for you naddie - I'll be post ec zonked along the corridor when you go for your scan.  Hope to hear whoops of excitement at all the lovely follies you see!! I'm in at 7:30 and second in for ec so they reckon it should be about 8:45. Yikes.

Been nice not to jab today but feeling well bloated and a wee bit queasy, might just be everything catching up with me.

Eeejay - were you sore after ec? Not sure how sympathetic my DS will be to any pain!

Let us know how things go tomorrow naddie.

Sx


----------



## naddie

morning ladies

oh Shuggy an excieting day for you,you will be lying all gonnied up as i type this, hope all goes well this morning and you get a nice amount of eggs for collection,   will be thinking about you,   you mine and take it nice and easy this afternoon. Let us know how you get on when your feling up to it.xx

Eeejay hope you are feeling better today, and trying to keep yourself bizzy, when is your OTD? xx


----------



## Eeejay

Shuggy- best of luck today, think ur probably in now!! I was quite uncomfortable after EC but think OHSS contributed. 
Naddie- feel a but better today but taken day off to rest. Do u have date for EC yet? My OTD is 12th June

Xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Hey girls, 

Well I'm home with a cuppa and a cake.  Feeling ok but think tiredness is creeping up on me!

All seemed to go OK - I got 10 eggs from my 17 follies with only 5 of those mature for icsi. DH's swimmers have apparently come out of the freezer OK so the embryologist is happy she will get enough to inject.  Was a wee bit disappointed with 5 - you hear such big numbers from other people, but Karen was reassuring that I was in a good number bracket so fc for a good call tomorrow!

naddie - how did the scan go?? xx

Eeejay - hope you're having a relaxing day xx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- over analysing the 'numbers' has to be one of the hardest parts of all this. It only takes ONE! My numbers were better this time and I still felt dissapointed! Think it's just the nature of the horrible emotional rollercoaster : ( Are u sore after? R u off work tomorrow? 

Shuggy- forgot u had scan too today, so sorry head is mush. How did it go? 
Xxx


----------



## Eeejay

So mush that I mixed ur names up in last message arghhhh! Sorry! X


----------



## naddie

Good afternoon ladies  

So glad your home and well, been thinking about you all day. Well done on your EC, and fingers crossed that you have good news tomorrow, its gona be a long nite for you. Did they tell you when you'll be back for your ET? 

Glad your making a good recovery Eeejay, stroll on the 12th of june, the hardest part it waiting.

Will be lovely for yous girls to find out your news just before fathers day, i keep thinking it would be nice to be able to tell my DP he'sgoing to be a dad in time for his birthday on the 23rd of June.

Was in for my scan this morning, they could only see 4 follies on the right side, 8,9,12, 13mm and they couldn't see anything on the left, so that made me alittle sad, the nurse told me that it was just the scan, my bladder was some how in the way of the left side, my linning has thickened up well, was told not to worry and that it would probably be more clearer on friday, back in at 8.30am. xx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- try not to worry they couldn't see my left ovary at my scan either. Everything crossed for you. When's EC? X


----------



## naddie

Prehaps there machine knackard,lol  

i'm back on friday morning, then they said probably monday for EC, i should find out on friday wots happening,i have my hen do this weekend,so just gona try and relax and look forwrd to that,no alcohol of course,lol, gona go sum to try and hide that i'm not drinking. i am having sum discomfort in my tummy from today,so i'm hoping thats a sign that the follies are growing. How are you feeling this evening? xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Sneaky ovary naddie! I'm sure it will put in an appearance on Friday with lots of lovely follies.

Feeling a wee bit bruised at the mo, it seems worse if I'm sitting about but don't have the energy to do anything on my feet lol!

All going well they are looking to bring me in on Sat morning for et. Off work until next Frday Eeejay - didn't quite have enough leave to stretch so will need to do a tough one day week. I don't usually do a Friday so hopefully nobody will know and i can get peace and quiet  .

Trying not to look too far ahead but you're right about the Father's Day thing - esp since hubby comes home from the States for it xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Shuggy- just had a thought ur embryos and mine both in Nuffield lab tonight! Hope they r motivating each other lol! I find out if I have any blast to freeze tomorrow. X


----------



## naddie

wahoo,et on saturday for you,i didn't think they worked at the weekend! anyway its all go for you now, wots happening about your nite out tomorrow,you still feeling up to it? hope you are feeling better tomorrow and you manage to get a good nites sleep. Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow   xx


----------



## Shuggy76

Well... drum roll...

3 of our 5 have fertilised. Oh my word, that call was far more stressful than anything so far! (sorry naddie, something to look forward to next week!!). Your embies could have careers in motivational speaking ahead of them Eeejay....

Booked in for et at 9am on Saturday which works well as it gives me a couple of hours with my feet up before my nephew's big boy 1st birthday party in the afternoon!! Fingers crossed now that they keep going and it's good news for the weekend.

Really can't figure out what to do about my night out tomorrow.  It's strange being in this IVF bubble, it kind of feels like any energy spent on other things is taking some away from embie focus.  Silly, I know. I might just go for dinner and head home before the drinking really gets going. I'm in the same sober boat as you though naddie - why am I not drinking at my own leaving do?? Hmm xx


----------



## naddie

Aww Shuggy, that it fabulous news,    i was thinking about you this morning while i was out doing my shopping, delighted for yous.

How many are you going to put back in? you must be on cloud 9 today. Is your mum going in with you on saturday?

I think you should go on your nite out, it will take your mind of things for a wee while. i have resorted to buy a bottle of non alcohol wine to take on my hen weekend, and i am going to pour it into a real bottle of wine,     so not to let the cat out of the bag,a few of my friends no my situation, so it will be easier when we are ordering drinks, vodka soda water and lime  for me without the vodka.lol

How are you feeling this morning,you still puffed out and sore? 

Chuffed to bits for you, well done xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Great news Shuggy so pleased. Think our embies were motivating each other as just found out we have two blastocysts to freeze as well : ) 
Work today was a bit of a struggle, hormones left me mega weepy. 
When did u say next scan was Naddie? Hope u guys manage ur nights out, I defo hide in my IVF bubble at this time as can't cope with questions.
Xxx


----------



## naddie

Eww Eeejay, feeling abit weepy  today  hope you are feeling better tonite,

I have another scan tomorrow at half 8, early to bed for me tonite.

My friend at work,she has twin baby granson and grand daughter from ivf, so i always confined in her at work if am feeling abit blue. People just dont understand wot we are going thro xx


----------



## Eeejay

Good luck for scan, will be thinking of u when I'm doing the nursery run!
I also have someone to confide in at work, not sure what I'd do without her. I'm a teacher so can be really tough at times facing glasses. What do u guys work as?
Shuggy- how u feeling today? Hope ur not too sore. X


----------



## Shuggy76

Hey 

Sorry work was tough Eeejay?  Teaching is a brave job -  big respect! Is your school local? I work in audit (yawn) for EdF Energy... for a couple more weeks  .

I feel OK today, no big niggles considering what was going on in there yesterday!

Eeejay, amazing news about your blastos.  Chuffed for you  . Can I ask whether you checked back in with Nuffield pre et? I asked Erin whether I should call in tomorrow but she said to jst show up on Sat. 

naddie, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Hope that cheeky ovary appears.

I think I will go tomorrow night, I told my team (all guys) that I was in for a lady op yesterday. No questions!! I will probably stick to that line for the night. Permanently cream crackered at the mo so I guess I won't last too long!

Sx


----------



## Eeejay

Dr V just called me on morning of ET. All fingers toes crossed you have 3 fab wee embies come Saturday. I found day of ET was when all the emotions kicked in, combination of hormones and descisions also nerves regarding embies/ 'numbers'! 
Good shout about 'lady problems' that's always my back up plan particularly with men...shuts them up right away!
I work in a high school in Cumbernauld. Did u grow up in lenzie area? X


----------



## naddie

good evening ladies.

Shuggy glad your feeling better today, hope you enjoy your wee nite out tomorrow, hehe about the guys from work  
were you knocked out when you had your ec yesterday? how did it all go,did you feel pain at the time? sorry about allthe questions  

Eeejay, that must be really difficult for you at the moment, working with teenagers, i know how difficult they can be, have one of my own with plenty of attitude.

I work in a loading office for morrisions supermarket, and like that its a warehouse full of men, though i have told my boss and supervisor,they have been great with me, give me all the time off i need


----------



## Shuggy76

Thanks Eeejay! Guess it just feels like I'm neglecting them  .

I'm a Dunblane girl, landed in Lenzie via Bishopbriggs. Exotic!

How does your wee one get on at nursery?  Mine is going through a lovely phase - I think one of the kids is bringing some colourful language to the party - a few interesting chats in the past week or so...

Spent a lovely couple of hours at A&E today with my wee angel. Feel like the worst mummy - he has been limping since the weekend but insists he isn't sore. Gave into Gran pressure today, turns out he ha fractured a boe in his totty foot  . Bad mummy. Poor embies!! 

Sx


----------



## naddie

aww poor wee lamb,how old is he? x


----------



## Shuggy76

Cross posted naddie!

Absolutely zonked for the duration! Walked to theatre from the bedroom and got "settled" in the dignity chair. Got the magic lquid put in my hand, legs up and I don't remember anything else until I woke up in bed an hour later! No idea how they got me there!  No pain until afternoon and absolutely nothing today  .

Sx


----------



## Shuggy76

He'll be 4 at the end of August - can't believe it.

I think he slipped in the garden showing off to the wee girl next door and was so embarrassed that he has been pretending nothing is up.  He does like the ladeez x


----------



## naddie

aww god love him, did they plaster his wee foot up?  thats a male thing that, love of the ladies lol. Must be a handful for you coping without dp at the moment.xx


----------



## Shuggy76

Apparently their wee bones fix themselves quickly so no plaster and business as usual. Extra ice cream after dinner tho lol. Do you have boys or girls? A teenager and hormones can't be a good combo!

He's a good wee soul so things could be worse but he def misses his daddy after a couple of weeks. His uncle is up from Birmingham this weekend so they are going to have boy time while I put my feet up and hopefully get my embies snuggled in x


----------



## wanabmum

Hi Ladies ! I've just realised who you are Eeejay    to much ******** mee thinks    Oohhhh your back!!!!   Have  Everything  crossed for you !!!!! Bring on  a wee brother or sister for Ethen. I miss the Nuffield wish they would give me a cycle for free i have been a  VERY good customer.


----------



## Eeejay

HEY hope ur well. Having one shot at a sibling, I hear u regarding money!! You going to try again soon? Xx


----------



## naddie

Morning ladies

Was in and had another scan this morning,7 follies on rite and 4 small one on the left, the nurse said one side response better that the other, the right side ones are getting better,15mm being the biggest,no ec for me on monday    back on monday for scan and hopefully wednesday now for ec.on the plus side the linning is thickening up well.

Shuggy you enjoy getting your feet up for a wee while,hopefully the wee chap will be puffed out having his boy time with his uncle and you can have a peaceful nite tomorrow, cos lets face it you'll be well partied out  after tonite with you leaving do. lol   

My youngest is a wee DS who will be starting school after the holidays,he's nearly 5 yeehaa  
oldest is a DD, shes great, although,teen with an attitude,and a room full of hair extensions,make up and fake tan   lol

Hope all yous ladies are feeling good today,good luck with your et tomorrow and enjoy your nite, Eeejay,hope your taking it easy,the big count down to your otdxx


----------



## Eeejay

Fingers crossed those follies get growing over the weekend Naddie. 
I'm feeling alot better but over analysing now! 2ww is a form of torture lol x


----------



## Eeejay

Shuggy thinking bout u this morning, hope ET is going well. Did u put 1 or 2back?. How u feeling? X


----------



## Shuggy76

Thanks Eeejay!

All done and back home for 19 . Crazy! 

I had 2 put back but one was only a 4 cell so can only hope that it snuggles in and gets multiplying. The embryolgist did say that given it's so early in day 3 a 4 cell is still acceptable Dr Conway went for the term "average". Can only keep my fingers crossed now.

When are you back in for otd? I know you have said before but I officially have jelly brain!

Sx


----------



## Eeejay

That's good Shuggy, did you freeze any? Well that's us 2ww buddies : ) My OTD is 12th June, when's urs? X


----------



## Shuggy76

Hi Eeejay. None to freeze  , our third stopped developing at 2 cells so hopes are pinned on the terrific two!

Strangely my otd is the 14th which seems a way shorter wait than you. All a bit odd.

Not looking frward to the 2ww - glad we're in it together.

Sx


----------



## Eeejay

I did notice that mine was 2 weeks and one day! I just assumed that's when they could fit in my appointment. Really considering doing HPT this time though! I read somewhere that after about 10 days the HcG jag has usually left system. Argggghhh hate this 2ww, it's hard not to over analyse and read websites morning and night! Done this twice before and was so set on testing early but was so scared to that I did nothing! AF showing up or not kinda gave me the answer anyway. How u feeling now ur embies are in?! X


----------



## Shuggy76

I know what you mean! I am already debating doing an hpt if no AF on the 13th! Ridiculous when they've only been in there for 12 hours... Sounds terrible but while most of the staff are lovely there are a couple who I can't imagine delivering a bfn very well  .

It all feels very surreal to be honest.  Been a busy day at my nephew's birthday so I haven't reaaly had too much time to think about it.  Prob for the best!!  Feeling v tired tho, exhausting hoisting yourself into those stirrups time after time! xxx


----------



## naddie

Good evening ladies

Hope yous have had a good weekend,and are feeling good.

How did your ET go Shuggy? 2 on board    well done of youe ET.

The 2 of yous will be waiting patiently on your 2ww now. Wishing yous all the luck in the world  

I have had a great weekend, Hen do was a blast even tho i didn't get a drink, and there was so many off us,no one noticed tbh.

Was back at the hosp this morning, follies still arent big enuff, but there getting there. Back on wednesday for anither scan, and they are hopeful for EC on friday, which ended me in tears   cos my other half is away to Magaluf early friday morning on his stag do. He even said he would miss his flite and catch one on saturday,very thoughtful, but i wasn't having him do that. We had to then go and spill the beans to his sister about our treatment, she is more than happy to come with me for EC on friday, hopefully i will be ready for the end of the week.xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Hi naddie!

Glad your hen do was a winner - nice to see  you back!

Sorry to hear that your timing is causing problems. I know it's horrible but try to focus on the fact that your follies will be juicier after the extra couple of days.  If it helps, given that only 5 of my 10 were mature I do wonder if I could have stimmed for another couple of days.  Gives yours the best chance.

Lovely of your OH to offer to change his flight  . What are they going to do for his swimmers for ec? Will he be joining my DH in the freezer?  Good that your sis in law to be is going to go with you. I ended up getting a taxi home on my own which took some persuasion and a nurse call to chevk that my mum was in the house. Was like being at school! Will be best if you have support throughout. Is she going to keep an eye on you after?

Eeejay - you had a good weekend? Do you get jubilee time off work? Can I ask if you were wiped out after et? I have been a tired heap for the past couple of days.

Sx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- the timing of all this is so unpredictable, it can be really hard at times. Hope those extra couple of days really make the difference to ur follies.

Shuggy- I was GUBBED followed ET!! I put it down to OHSS but TBH I think all the emotions caught up with me too. Hope u have managed to relax over weekend. I'm off today for jubilee, made a huge strawberry gateaux last night cause we went strawberry picking!

Caved in and did HPT this morning....the bloody thing didn't work, no lines at all!! Bloody typical, maybe it's a sign I should wait??!!! Had lots of AF pains last few days but had them both times I had BFN and BFP! 
Xx


----------



## naddie

Morning ladies

I know wot the nurses are telling me is for the best possible chance, and fingers crossed there ready tomorrow and i'll be ready for collection friday.

Aww Eeejay,you caved in,lol, the days must be dragging in, wot happens on OTD, do you go to the hosp for that? Yum yum, strawberry cakes my favourite!!!! we always went strawberry picking when we were younger,ate more than wot went in the basket,lol.

Aww Shuggy did you go in yourself for EC    am pertified for friday tbh, how did ET go on saturday? does that take long? xxx


----------



## naddie

ment to say, DP swimmers are in the big freeze at the moment, he had a blockage which ment there was no swimmers, he had the PESA op in March, where they extract the sperm from the sacks, due to a blockage, so that was nerve racking waiting on the results coming back to see if there was even any sperm there, so that was the first hurdle, i feel this has been one long journey, so we're patiently waiting on the EC. xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Eeeejay, I would say step away from the hpt's naughty girl but I suspect there is no way I will make it to otd either!!  It must be so hard not to symptom spot in week 2. Dreading it!!

In the nicest way, glad you were also gubbed. I just can't seem to get my bod going at the moment. Took ds to Amazonia yesterday and ended up spending most of the day at M&D's - not the plan! I'm off for the next couple of days while he's at nursery so looking forward to some sofa time.

naddie, you will be fine for ec honey! I did go in by myself but I knew I would be in theatre early so didn't have much time to think about it by the time all the prep and paperwork was done. I think my dh would have been a nervous wreck - prob best he was tucked up in Texas  .

Mind you, given how few people ow we're doing this there may be soe eyebrows raised if (when!) it works. Here's hoping nobody does the maths .


----------



## naddie

Lol, thats quite funny when you think your hubby's away and then your granted with a wee miracle, you'll be the talk of the town,lol.

Hope your getting some rest in on your 2ww! am shattered today/tonight, another early rise and trip into the nuffield tomorrow.

Catch up with yous tomorrow, wee early nite tonite.    xx


----------



## Shuggy76

Thinking about you this morning naddie - hope those follies are behaving xx

I just noticed you asked about et - sorry!  It was worryingly quick! I was booked in for 9, went in 15 mins early to get gowned up and speak to the embryologist and was back in my room for 5 past. Dr Conway popped in for a quick chat, the nurse dropped in my bag of goodies (crinone gel and a ppe pot for otd) and I was ready to go 5 minutes later. Bonkers. 

I had read about girls lying flat for a while after but Dr Conway was pretty clear that they weren't about to fall out and would float about for a few days before (fc) embedding so just get on with business as usual.

Eeejay - are you back to work today? Wee man is dropped off at nursery and I feel a bit lost now! Maybe I should have gone to work.....


----------



## naddie

WAHOO, am ready for EC on friday   

follies were well on there way today, got my injection to take tonite, then its all systems go on friday.

Think today was the first day i came out of hospital and wasn't bubbling    lol

Wot yous ladies up to today? keeping bizzy? Todays my day off, enjoying a wee bit of free time while my wee boys at his grans before nursery.
Need to go get my acyrlic nails removed, that i got on Friday for my hen weekend    for theatre on friday.xx

Think i'll go for ET myself then if its a quick in and out.When yous ladies going back to work? or are yous taking the 2weeks off? xx


----------



## Shuggy76

Yay!! Fab Friday x

I feel your pain on pretty nails. Was not happy about leaving the house for ec with no make up! Priorities clearly all to pot but still...

Lazy day today, have had a clear out of my cupboards in prep for the move. Shame I still have a whole house to go! I might go back to work tomorrow so that I can take a wee sneaky day next week for otd.  To be honest my work is being really flexible with me given that I only have a couple of weeks to go. My boss and his wife also went through IVF 3 times before falling naturally with their 2 daughters so he has been amazing. You planning to take time off?

The thing that made me a bit sad about hubby missing et was that he would miss seeing them "land" on the ultrasound monitor. Turns out their was none of that lark with Dr Conway - in and out! All dh missed was the discussion with the embryologist and me drinking a cuppa xx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- great news about EC : ) : ) 

Shuggy- where u moving to? U moving from new houses in Woodilee already?!!!

All well here, no more HPT's! In hindsight really glad it didn't work. Was feeling really nauseous last night and cOnvinced myself of BFP then thought period had come at lunchtime and was devistated of BFN!! Turned out after trip to loo (TMI) it was just that stupid Crinone gel lol. That gel stuff is the worst thing about all this, hate it. How u finding it Shuggy? U used it before? 
X


----------



## Shuggy76

Eeejay, I am sooooo with you on crinone! I actually thought I had reached the tena lady stage of life in Sainsbury's today - seems to reappear at the most inapt moments .  Also had to unbutton my jeans but not sure whether I can blame that on the drug rollercoaster. Might be jubilee cakes...  

At the mo I am blaming twinges and iffy things on the treatment - only so long til I start proper symptom spotting tho  . Can only imagine where your head is at. Due you think you will test again before the 12th??

We are moving to Texas over the next few months (timing dependent on you know what...). Bonkers I know but it's a chance we couldn't say no to with hubby's work. He is over there most of the time at the mo which sucks a bit but we know it's only short term. It wasn't on the cards when we moved to Woodilee - looking to rent the house out at the mo. Boooo to that part of it.

We decided we had to give icsi a shot before we went as we were all lined up and mentally prepped before the Texas thing came up. It's also about twice the price and waaaay less regulated over there. Scary!! xx


----------



## Eeejay

Pmsl @ comments on Crinone! I got the fright of my life first time I ever used it when I realised it builds up over the 14 days and doesn't absorb!!! Ive been having a bath at every opportunity this time. Got a spa day on Sunday, bit scared I might leave a trail of 'bits' in the pool lmao! No jacuzzi etc for me : ( : ( 
That's amazing ur going to Texas, very exciting adventure. IVF over there is rediculously under regulated, u might have ended up an 'octo-mom' : s
Really don't think I will HPT again, maybe Monday night if I cave in but not sure. Really scared I'm setting myself up for dissapointment as convinced again tonight I feel nauseous and 'pregnant'. Arrrgggh!
X


----------



## naddie

Morning ladies  

I cant imagine wot yous ladies are going thro on the 2ww, but am sure i'll be joining yous next week  

Shuggy hope your taking it easy packing up the house, i have just recently sold my house, which has been lying empty for ages, i still have odds and ends in there which will need to be cleared out, should all be tied up with the lawyers for the 29th of June, wahoo, another weight of my mind.

I cany believe that your boss had ivf too, i was debating weither to tell my boss, and ended up telling him, him and his wife had ivf and then went on to have 2 DS natural, so he's been great with me, gives me off all the time i need.

I am going into work this afternoon, taking holiday for tomorrow and i reckon ET for monday, so i'll take monday and tuesday off, wednesdays my day off, i'll be ready to get back to work by the thursday for sum company, for all i do at work anyway  

Aww Eeejay step away for the hpt,lol, you must be climbing the walls, are you back at work  you no you get a more acurate testing in the morning than you do at nite! Wot happens with your otd, do you get a blood test at the hosp? and do they tell you then and there? xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

You all sorted for tomorrow naddie?? Hoping for lots of lovely eggies for you. Your work plan sounds good, I am actually looking forward to going in tomorrow for some company... glad its only for one day tho  .

Crazy that our bosses both went through this journey as well! It makes such a difference being able to be open about appts etc.  One less person I have to maintain my elaborate web of wee white lies to!  How many people know that you guys are doing ths at the mo?

Great news that you have got you house sorted! Especially with the ake at the mo - must be a big relief.

Eeejay - another day of the 2ww down! 

Sx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- good luck for tomorrow, hope u get lots of eggs xxx

Shuggy- totally feel like AF coming tonight, hurry up Tuesday I'm going insane! How u feeling? Xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- it's just a normal urine HPT, they do it in another room and come tell you straight away. If you have any bleeding they get u back a couple times to check bloods for HCG levels. X


----------



## naddie

Hi girls

Thats me home, got 9 eggs and 8 are fit for the treatment, was happy with that, and the hosp were happy too, just waiting on the call tomorrow to see how well they have got on. Was really sore after it tbh, has sum nice lunch after it, was bloody starving lol  

Am home now and really for a wee lie down, hope the 2 of you are keeping good today, wots the plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Great news Naddie, 8 is fab. Fingers crossed for follies. I was pretty sore after EC too, keep up the paracetamol and rest up. 
Got a dinner out sat night and spa on sun : ) lots of toddler free time : ) : ) x


----------



## naddie

oh jez am still abit sore, taking the pain killers,hope its worn off by tomorrow, have a great weekend and enjoy your wee rest away, sounds fab, anoter dy nearer your OTD xx


----------



## Shuggy76

8 eggies is fab naddie!  Your other half must be all proud of you xx

Do you think you will be in on Monday for transfer?

Totally forgot I had agreed to bake something for the nursery coffee morning tomorrow! Guess what I am up to tonight?

Eeejay, sounds like a lovely weekend - plenty to keep you away from those naughty hpts xx


----------



## naddie

Good evening, hope you ladies have had a good weekend, how did you get on with your baking today shuggy?

Got the fone call this morning at 9.30,we got 4 fertilized eggs,so happy with that, jus    that there still there on monday for ET, planned for 9o'clock.

How are yous ladies keeping, any hpt    lol xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

4 is great! The embryologist told me she has never had a case where she has had any fertilisation day after ec and gone on to have nothing on transfer day so sure your wee ones will be divided nicely by Monday!

Coffee morning was training for my career as a bake sale soccer mom! Coconut cake and mars bar cake delivered. Minus quite a lot of chocolate thanks to DS.

No hpt temptation as yet - keeping my pma up although I know my embies weren't exactly top notch and too worried about bursting the bubble. Have sworn to hold out til Wed if I get that far!

Have to say been feeling queasy with v sore (.)(.) but think that is the crinone mucking me up. Something to look forward to naddie . How you feeling about et??  xx


----------



## naddie

Aww thanks for that wee bit of info Shuggy.

Glad the baking went well, yum yum, sounds delicious. 

Is thursday your otd? will you go into the nuffield for that? Hope your trying to take things easy if your not feeling great, suppose thats not easy when your doing everything yourself with the wee chat.

Am looking forward to getting the ET, then i can play up when the other half comes back from his stag do lol. Told him he was gona pay for me doing this on my own   

You back to work on monday? xxx


----------



## Eeejay

4 embies is brilliant, bet ur chuffed. Good luck ET on Monday, whose doing it? Dr V does a scan so u get to see it all happening on screen.
Feeling a bit crap tonight, was out for dinner and had to run to loo with sore tummy (sorry TMI). Tiny bit of blood in tissue but think it came from a small cut (again TMI) anyway now convinced AF is on way. Can see everything going bad for spa day tomorrow : ( Feeling down : ( sorry to dampen the positive mood. X


----------



## naddie

Hi Eeejay

sorry to hear your on abit of a downer tonite, you got to keep positive.  

I'm not sure whos doing the ET, will it be the consultatnt? if so then Dr V.

Shuggy, i'm abit confussed here about the otd's, are you 12 days after ET, i asked the question on another thread asking why there was varied otd date, from 10 to 14 days, sumone said 10 days for blasts (is that a 5day transfer) and 14 days for 3day transfer, your on a 3 day transfer    thats confussed me,lol xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- it's usually 2 weeks exactly but think it just depends which mornings they can fit u in as some mornings they r in theatre. Bet weekend will drag as u will be keen to get embie(s) on board! R u putting 1/2 back?
No AF this morning so fingers crossed. Off to get organised for spa yipee : ) x


----------



## naddie

enjoy ur wee spa day, try and relax mrs. i'm going for 2 embies. hope your feeling in better spirits today. Let us know how your day goes, i have a mountain of housework and ironing to do   so just a boring day for me.xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Morning ladies.

Missed you last night Eeejay as I was tucked up early. Hope you're feeling a wee bit better today. Always easy to say but you know how hard it is when pg symptoms insist on being so like AF. Add our old mate crinone into the mix and you could drive yourself mad with all the niggles and changes.  Enjoy your spa day today, nearly otd honey xx

Naddie, I think Eeejay is right, every clinic is different on their testing protocol but even within Nuffield it seems a bit random. Eeejay is only 2 days before me despite being pupo more than 2 days longer. They just brought me my pee bottle for the big day with an appt written on it and that was the end of the discussion. Oh, and it was Dr C who did my et should be Dr V for you tomorrow.

Think I will pop round to see my god-daughter today. Lovely to see her and also nice to split the childcare .

Sx


----------



## naddie

Evening girls  

Hope you had a lovely spa day Eeejay and your well rested. Shuggy did you go on your visit today? I spent most of the day doing housework  

All geared up for ET tomorrow, a battle thro the M8 traffic at 8 will be a nitemare. Oh ladies yous are getting so close to your otd.    to the both of you, getting excieted for yous. Shuggy kept meaning to as how your wee boy's foot was? bet here running around keeping you on your toes,lol. xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Sooooo excited for you tomorrow naddie! Did you decide to fly solo for et? You will be home with your feet up in no time xx

Had a lovely wee day - my god-daughter is 2.5 and my wee fellas best bud so it always goes down well? His foot seems fine, ta for asking! Strangely seems to get that little bit worse when he's in trouble  . Hubby is back on Friday for 10 days so I will be handing the parent reins over for a while!

Eeejay, hope you're all nicely chilled after your day. Another day down xx


----------



## Eeejay

Hey had a fab day at spa but quite emotional tonight as my best friend announced she's 6 weeks pregnant. She found it hard to tell me but I'm delighted for her. It will make Tuesday hard if it's BFN but wonderful if BfP.
Have managed to stay away from HPT but it's been hard. Feeling very teary tonight, think work tomorrow will be a struggle. U guys must think I'm a total drama queen, I promise I'm usually very level headed lol!! Lots of AF and sharp pains today, don't know where my heads at.
More importantly though, Naddie good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of u in the morning, lots of positive thoughts in ur direction. Shuggy how u holding up? Any twinges?
X


----------



## Eeejay

Morning, wondering if ur all done Naddie!! Fingers r crossed. Look forward to hearing later. Welcome to the 2ww    
Shuggy how u feeling for Thursday? U getting antsy yet...or maybe that's just me- mrs impatient lmao
Xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Sneaking on at work   to check in on any news!!

Looking forward to hearing from the new Mrs Pupo.

Eeejay, I am starting to feel the cracks in my PMA!  Not sure how I will last to Thursday.  No real signs of AF yet, but no real signs of anything else.  Had a really crampy day on Thursday and since then I've just had sore (.)(.) and waves of queasiness - could be anything!

Are you holding out to test at Nuffield tomorrow?

Sx


----------



## naddie

Good afternoon ladies  

Today went well, got 2 embies on board     Got a grade A embie and a grade A/B, the other 2 were developing abit slow,so no good for freezing. But over all just glad to get this far.

They were great in the hosp this morning, no rush to get me in and out, Lorna told me to get the feet up and watch the telly or have a wee nap before going, they had no one else in today. So had a wee cuppa and fone DP which as usual ended in tears, Shuggy i dont no how you have managed to do this on our own,my DP as only been away for a few days, Due home tomorrow. Am all over the place without him. The 2 kids are down with sickness bugs so this weekend has been a task.

You'll be looking forward tohim coming home,plus abit of time to yourself while he catches up with the wee chap, ho you managing at work?

Eeejay, glad you had a good day yesterday,i think its only natural the way you are feeling, and now that your friend and told you her news, this is giving you added pressure. Hope you have managed to get through today at work, good luck for tomorrow  

The nurse told me my otd was the 26th of june, i asked why it was over 2wks, she said they onlt test on a tuesday and thursday,i asked why there was different otd!! anyway i have got to the bottom of it,lol,you can test 17 days after your trigger shot, which means for me will be the 23rd, so i am gona test then, DP birthday, so its gona be a birthday to remember,one way or another.

Am chillin out with my hot water bottle, a glass of pineapple juice and a few brazil nuts, all good for implantation, or so i am told, anything to give this a chance.xxxx


----------



## Eeejay

Aw so pleased Naddie, hope embies are starting to think about bedding in! 
Watch with hot water bottle as it raises temp in womb. 
Managed to avoid HPT, no AF today : ) Think I'm now convinced I'm BFP...setting myself up for major disappointment perhaps but trying to have PMA!!
X


----------



## naddie

I've heard conflicting story's with the hot water bottle,so just decided to give it a miss, how are you feeling tonite? was work ok? wot time you testing tomorrow? you'll be in my prayers tonite and fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Eeejay

Feeling ok, still got lots of twinges and AF type pains but AF now 2 days late which is very unlike me. Suppose with hormones though things will be all over place. 
Thanks for prayers, test time 10am.
Work was a struggle but got through. Not sure I will sleep a wink tonight!
How u feeling after ET. Was it Dr V? Did u get scan? X


----------



## Shuggy76

Yay naddie!!! Those embies will be getting all settled in. Quality sounds great. Sounds like a pamper day come et! Def leave the water bottle alone (unless, like me, it's a foot cosy...).

I think once this is all over I will look back on it and realise how lightly my DH got off! It's crazy to think he is home in a few days and I will know by then whether we have been blessed!

Eeejay, I'm so excited for you! All sounds good. So proud of you staying away from the hpts... I have a meeting starting at 10 tomorrow so will def think of you bang on time! I have everything crossed for you xx

I hope you don't mind me asking Eeejay but did you ever bleed on crinone? I'm reading different views on whether it holds of AF or whether you can/should spot. I am feeling fairly positive today with no spotting of any sort but don't want to get too up. What are we like?? . The questions I wish I ad asked after et!!

Sx


----------



## Eeejay

First ICSI my AF came day before OTD (day 13 from ET). Last time with FET no crinone and no AF and got my BFP. 
It's mad cause u worry with no symptoms and worry with symptoms!! 
10am can't come quick enough. Will let u guys know tomorrow. Night x


----------



## Eeejay

BFP : ) : ) please please stick. X


----------



## Shuggy76

Eeeeejaaaaaay!! I am so chuffed for you!

You must have been so nervous by 10am.  Sitting here with a big grin!

Sticky sticky sticky  

Sxx


----------



## naddie

OMG, thats fantastic new   

Chuffed to bits for yous,well done  

You must be so relieved, just you now Shuggy on thursday. xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Eeejay - has it started to sink in yet??

Naddie - how was the stag? Back in one piece?  

OK - I am terrified!!!

I keep swinging whether to test tomorrow or not. I am not sure I want to be told bfn by one of the nurses (lovely as they are!) - would rather prep myself if that is going to be the case.  I'm also going on my own as hubby isn't home until Friday so it might be nice to not have a complete meltdown .

On the other hand a big part of me isn't really ready to know!!

Aaargh! Will be 11dp3dt tomorrow and 17 days past trigger so should be OK?

Thoughts please ladies - going a bit bonkers!!

Sxx


----------



## Eeejay

Thanks ladies, obviously delighted. Excited but trying hard to not get over excited as still early.

Shuggy- Nuffield were really surprised I hadn't tested already so in hindsight think I would have been fine to test. I know what u mean though it's a difficult one, I was saying to my best mate that waiting means u at least have the hope for 2 weeks. Sounds odd but I'm sure u know what I mean. Remember that BFN might mean HCG levels still too low. My FET was a very faint BFP so if I'd tested early probably would have been BFN. Hope u can decide before going insane like me!!

On a positive not ladies Karen said they were having a run of lots of BFP's : ) fingers crossed and sending preggars vibes ur way!
Was mental at Nuffield this morning as the police were towing all their cars away for parking on street. We drove up and they were all out on the street in their scrubs and white coats arguing with the police!! Apparently they were cleaning drains but had put out very few cones, tiny wee signs and hadn't given Nuffield private notice! Shuggy u must ask the outcome of it all when ur there on Thursday. 
Don't think I will rest easy till I know u guys have ur BFP's, PMA ; ) 
Scan on 25 th June and crinone gel till 12 weeks. X


----------



## naddie

Good evening ladies  

Eeejay how are you this evening, are you feeling tonite more relaxed?? Am over the moon for you, the last 2 wks must have been hell for you.

Shuggy you nearly giving in lol, "If it was me" i'd test, if your past your 17 day trigger shoot. Are you  gona tell your DP when you get the news or you gona wait till hes home?

I'm defo not going to test till 23rd, 17 days past trigger shot. Stags home in one piece, though hes alittle ruff  

Feeling fine, though i feel theres sumthing going on in there   xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Have decided!! I think I need to be settled in my own mind before Nuffield so I will test tomorrow morning. Also just found a FRER hpt in the bathroom so have taken that as an omen  . Clearly I will be bonkers and test again on Thurs before Nuffield but can sit in self denial on that one for a wee while!

naddie - glad he's back to spoil and pamper you! I think I will tell him on Thurs if it's a definite bfn as I don't want to cloud his homecoming with it. If a miracle happens the I will sit on it until I see him at the airport! He hasn't asked what time the appt is at so he won't know he's missing anything. V cheeky plan.

Eeejay - will def get an update on the chaos for you! Hope it all took the edge of your nerves. The 25th isn't too far away - very exciting  .  Agian, gotta love that crinone...

Sxx


----------



## Eeejay

Shuggy- Very excited for HPT....no AF so I'm sure it's BFP for u : )
Naddie- that's great ur having twinges so soon must be implantation : ) 

Like I said before can't rest up till u guys get ur BFP's xxxxx

Defo feeling 'pregnant' tonight: stretchy feelings, nausea, headache and SHATTERED. In bed already!
Need to try and get my head back to work as feel my motivation has been somewhat flagging of late. Not quite sure how I will keep my 'secret' at work...will be blurting it out to my first years if I'm not careful lol!

Naddie what dates ur OTD? X


----------



## Shuggy76

Morning ladies.

Up nice and early this morning! Once I was awake to do crinone there was no going back to sleep.

Soooo, I dug out my hpt did the deed and 2 very lovely thick lines came up. BFP!!!

I am now trying to reason with myself that it's the trigger shot! It's day 17 after  

Pray to goodness it says the same tomorrow xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Eeeeeeekk congratulations xxxxx
Pretty sure at this stage trigger shot would have been very faint if still in system. 

Right now it'snaddies turn for BFP : ) x


----------



## naddie

Awwwwww thats fab Shuggy       

Its defo a    for you then. Well done, your hubbie is gona be so proud of you, specially doing it on your own.

Yous ladies can celebrate fathers day in style on sunday.

They say things come in three's, hope am nexted.   

(.)(.) are tender this morning and the tummy feeling is still going on. Had a dream last nite i had a bfp    

Have a great day the pair of you,i better nothing will stop yous from smiling today    xxxxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Thanks girls!

The result line was was thicker and darker than the control line so my thinking is same as you Eeejay, if there were any remnants of trigger they would be much lighter than that!

I know what you mean about work though, I finish up next Thursday and don't think my focus is going to get any better before then!

naddie - everything is crossed that your tummy twinges are those wee embies getting nice and cosy.  Chucking loads of babydust your way honey xx

Eeejay - hope you got a good night's sleep and are all refreshed.  Just remembering how knackering the first few months are....

Have blabbed to one of my really good friends at work who knows what my year has been like and who I trust beyond belief.  I know I still have to get through tomorrow but I needed to say teh words out loud if you know what I mean!  I'm kind of hoping hubby doesn't call tonight (naughty!) but I'mnot sure I could keep it zipped and I really want to be able to tell him face to face.

Sxx


----------



## Eeejay

Ooooo Naddie I dreamt BFP the other night too, must be a good sign.
I've hit mega preggar symptoms already, don remember this last time lol! Yawned all day, can hardly keep eyes open and have the sense of smell of a Labrador today. Not helped by the fact other art teacher was using varnish! 
Not long now Shuggy bet u can't wait till tOmorrow x


----------



## Shuggy76

Eeejay - lol at your labrador nose! When I was early days with DS I couldn't go near a petrol station for weeks. Also couldn't go near hubby when he had loving gone and filled my car for me as it smelled as though he had bathed in petrol while he was there .  Get yourself an early snuggly night - those yawns are telling you something xx

Naddie - how are the niggles and (.)(.)?? Might not seem fun but I'm sure they are good signs xx

Came close to telling hubby tonight - he was asking about the appt tomorrow and said he was trying to be positive but with the year we have had and the hiccups along the icsi road he was struggling a bit. Was so hard but part of me knows he would stress that I had done the test wrong anyway!!

Roll on 11 am tomorrow xx


----------



## Eeejay

When I was pregnant with DS I couldn't get enough petrol/ solvents during third trimester! DH used to shout at me when he caught me sniffing permenant markers hahaha! 
Must have been so hard not to tell DH on phone but a lovely surprise for him. Good luck for tomorrow and hope the Nuffield ladies are chuffed with ur BFP. 
Wonder how many days apart our due dates will be!!
Naddie- hope ur holding up ok, sending lots of baby dust ur way. Symptoms all sound positive : ) : ) You sound the calmest out the three of us....#crazyhormonalladies.com lol x


----------



## naddie

Morning ladies  

Aww Shuggy you should have had your BFP at the Nuffield by now    

I don't no how you have managed not to tell DH, is it tomorrow he is home bet you can't wait to see him either, wot a weekend for you and your wee family  

Eeejay,how have you been keeping, cant be easy while working with ur teenage pupils. Am totally delighted for you ladies,its been great having you's beside me on this journey.

I slept crap last nite, i wake up thinking about the out come, DP says am over obsessing now    (.)(.) are still sore and tummy niggling too, if thats a positive sign then am happy to put up with it, back to work this afternoon, so that will be good to get back into a wee routine and keep my mind of things.

Wot you ladies up to this weekend?? Yous doing sumthing  nice for fathers day? xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- really hope ur having BFP symptOms, bet ur at the point of just wanting to know. How long till u can HPT?

Shuggy- dying to hear how this morning went, did u tell DH yet?
X


----------



## wanabmum

Well done Eeejay Congratulations - great news


----------



## Eeejay

Thanks wanabmum, sending baby dust for ur FET xxx


----------



## naddie

Aww shuggy where are you tonite? hoping you had been on by now  

Eeejay, i am gona to do a hpt on the 23rd, a week on saturday, that will be 17 days after trigger which the nurse said i could do then

How were you at work today?? xxx


----------



## Eeejay

I know....where r u Shuggy!!! 

Work was fine, I'm just shattered forgot how tired u r in the first trimester. 
X


----------



## Shuggy76

Sorry girls!!

Manic afternoon at work and then a bit of a night with the wee fella! He is beyond hyper about Daddy coming home - bedtime was slow in coing round! Bless him  .

Sooooo... all confirmed today! A real proper bfp  .I didn't let bug that I had tested until they did their test - apparently it came up straight away and my digi this morning had me at 2-3 weeks so all seems good. It was really quiet when I went in so didn't think I would see anyone but Karen and Lynne (who did all my scans) were both in the corridor when I went out - got lovely big hugs which nearly set me off!!

Have avoided the phone tonight (naughty girl) as I really want to tell dh face to face tomorrow at the airport and my voice would be a dead give away even if I did avoid actually blurting it out.

Eeejay - how was work today? Did you manage not to yawn at all the kids? Hope you're getting plenty of sleep honey xx

Naddie - it's hard not to obsess!! You're allowed - that's what we are here to help you cope with xx When are you back at Nuffield? 

Sxx


----------



## Eeejay

Delighted for u, hope u have managed to keep the big surprise for the airport : ) 
How many weeks r u? I think I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. When's ur scan? Gutted we have to use Crinone for 12 bloody weeks!!! Did they say anything to u about folic acid? X


----------



## Eeejay

P.s wondered what u guys thought about being friends on **? I'm friends with wanabmum but we only ever discuss IVF via PM??


----------



## Shuggy76

Surprise busted!! 

He phoned in a panic about his passport (last minute packer...) and phoned as though I could predict where the heck he had put it!! While on the phone  he twigged I must have been in already  .  Ah well... 

I'm just 4w1d - a proper newbie!! My scan isn't until 4th July - how am I going to last until then?? I guess the 2ww has been a warm up! Didn't say anything about folic acid but I will stick with it until at least 12 weeks I think.

** sounds good! Have to say I can be a bit rubbish at updating but that is going to improve with the whole US thing.  Will send you my details xx


----------



## naddie

Good job you posted tonite Shuggy,lol, i only popped on before bedtime to see if you had posted  

I am over the moon for yous, i dont no how you managed not to tell your DH last nite, so well done for getting this far, it will be one long flite home for him.
Hope you manage to get a good nites sleep tonite. x

Am not back at the nuffield till the 26th, but defo gona do a hpt on the 23rd

Has been a lovely wee journey the past few weeks and would be lovely keeping in contact on **. I'll pm yous my details. xx


----------



## Shuggy76

naddie -we're staying here until you get you bfp too! No abandoning the lucky thread!!

Sleep has been rubbish the past couple of nights so think I will zonk out tonight   xx


----------



## naddie

Thanks Shuggy.

Wot time is DH home tomorrow? are you going to pick him up? xx


----------



## Shuggy76

11am pick up!!! 

Will be peeling the wee fella off the ceiling by then x


----------



## naddie

he'll be desperate to see him.xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- we r defo not going anywhere till ur BFP!! I'm telling u I can't rest easy till the 23rd/26th. ++++++++++++++++++++
Xxx


----------



## naddie

Thanks for that Ladies  

Hope yous have been feeling good today, i've been fine. Just the usual niggles.

Shuggy did your Dp got home ok today?

Hope yous are all up to sumthing nice this weekend,we are going to the hotel where we are getting married for fathers day dinner. xxxx


----------



## Shuggy76

How's the sanity holding up naddie?? Hope df is looking after you.

Been sooo tired today, probably because I can actually relax while hubby is home. Although he a slept a fair amount of today. Ah well, at least he'll be geared up for tomorrow  .

We are taking my hubby's mum and dad out on Sunday for a combo father's day and catch up. Guess I'll be driving. V happy about that! Naddie - no looking for wedding probs at the hotel! I know what I would be like...

Eeejay, what has your gorgeous boy got planned for his daddy?

Sxx


----------



## Eeejay

Evening ladies just had a wee dinner out with my girlfriends tonight. Mostly preggar chat as me and Shona r less than two weeks apart. Was nice but im so crampy and bloated, think I might need to consider maternity trousers.....rediculous at 5 weeks!!
Planning to take DH to Braehead tomorrow to get him some fathers day clothes for our holidays. Off to Peppa pig world!! Woohoo lol
Shuggy bet ur ecstatic to have DH home....well at least the first few days lol! Or until he starts hoggin the remote. 
Naddie glad to hear ur still feeling niggly, ur embies must be bedding in nicely : ) xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Quiet on here today! Hope ur both well x


----------



## Shuggy76

Evening!

How's your day been? 

Had a lovely day with DH and friends, yummy dinner and settled down for some telly time at 8. No idea what was on but have just woken up! 

Have been very supportively sent to bed. Hope my energy levels pop up a bit before he heads back to the States or he will be thinking I just sleep constantly.... Ah well lights out time  

Sxx


----------



## naddie

Good morning ladies  

Hope yous have had a lovely weekend, and are feeling good    Did yous have a lovely Fathers day celebrating your good news.

We had a lovely day yesterday, was shattered last nite after our day out. Haven't slept that well the past few nites, got the negative head on at the moment.  

Did any yous ladies get "spotting" or "discharge" during your 2ww? cos i have had neither!!!

Eeejay when are yous off on your holidays? The wee chap will love that, i've always fancied going to legoland,one day, we'll get there.

Shuggy how long is your DH here for before you heads back to the states? xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Morning naddie!

I have had no spotting of any sort - to be honest it worried me a wee bit as I have had implantation bleeds before! Shake that negative head away right now!  Niggles, cramps, disturbed sleep, no spotting.... all sounding good.  Keep the pma up - you're in the home straight now xx

Hubby is only home until Sunday .  It looks like he might be away for the whole of July - he was basically being approved to come home to get us and we have decided to wait until (fc) the 12 week mark is past.  They fly him business so it costs a wee bit for him to ship home. Going to be  really long stretch.  Will be early August all going well!  Had a lovely weekend though.

Eeejay - are you going to keep getting your crinone from Nuffield?  I wondered about chancing my arm to see whether my GP would do me a prescription.  Cheeky...

naddie - how are you "enjoying" the crinone experience

Sxx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- no spotting this time for me either. Such a rollercoaster, stay strong xxx

Shuggie- Nuffield gave me a letter for GP instructing to prescribe crinone for 12 weeks of pregnancy, get on the phone to Nuffield as they must have forgotten. 

Weather much nicer today, I'm at work boohoo. TBH work is keeping me occupied till the scan. My nauseau has subsided and know worried something wrong....arghhhhh the uncertainty of 2ww continues!! 
Speak later x


----------



## Shuggy76

Bah!  I had actually left Nuffield when it dawned on me that I was supposed to stay on crinone so went back to ask them and they gave me a prescription (which I therefore had to pay for!).  Only another 15 so will def be on the phone to them for a letter!  Thank you xx

Days are disappearing for you 2, exciting couple of days with an otd and a scan!  Feeling very good on both counts xx

I know what you mean though Eeejay, I am worse now at trying to read my body than I was before I got a bfp.  Haven't really had proper nausea, just wee waves of not feeling 100% but (.)(.) are still v ouch!  Even though we know these things come and go we will still drive ourselves mad!

Sxx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- Hope u have ur positive head back on today, is it 4 days till u can HPT?

Shuggy- Did u get Crinone sorted out?

Im having and attack of the greasy face these last couple days, feel like one of my bloody pupils, skins a mess bleugh. Still a distinct lack of symptoms, considering picking up a HPT
Hope ur both having a good day x


----------



## Shuggy76

Eeejay! Now who is needing to pull up their pma pants?  

Seriously, it's early days so no massive symptoms isn't too surprising, though I know it doesn't help the stress.  I must look like a right one continually poking my (.)(.) to see if they are sore  .  I can't really say anything, I have one of my clearblue twinpack left and thought I might do that on thurs, just to check...

Am going to phone Nuffield on Friday when I am off and ask them to send me out a letter as I guess I will have to take it to the GP and then hope the chemist has crinone in stock.  I still have a healthy supply so should be OK.

naddie - how are you today?

Sxx


----------



## naddie

Hi Ladies  

Hope yous have been enjoying the bit of sun shine we have been getting this week. Wot a bloody long week it has been, driving myself     lol

Been trying to focus on our wedding this week to keep me bizzy, just trying to stay focused for saturday.

(.)(.) are still tender but no tummy niggles now, the pessaries aren't the most pleasant things to be taking  

Hope yous ladies  are keeping well and are using your pregnancy to your advantage and getting the DH's running after yous    Shuggy thats a shame about your DH being away from yous so long, i really dont no how you manage to do it on your own.

Eeejay, you'll be glad the school holidays are on the horizon. xxxx


----------



## Eeejay

Aw Naddie I'm willing the days away for u till OTD, hang in there.
Been working so no fun in the sun for me! Can't wait till hols. Got a really sore throat tonight, so hope it's not a virus bleugh.
Night night x


----------



## naddie

Morning ladies  

How are we feeling today?? Eeejay you still feeling tired? i remember when i was expecting my wee boy, i was just exhausted from the word go, still exhausted from having him,lol.

Shuggy hope your enjoying your time with DH, when are you finishing up work, god wot a year you have ahead  

I feel like i have a spring in my step today and feeling more positive, getting my patio built today after nagging my DP the past few week   

My day off today so off out for lunch with my sister in law be once i drop the wee chap of at nursery xx


----------



## Shuggy76

Good to read you have a happy bounce in your step naddie! Not long til test day  .

Having a lovely week of family time but can't believe hubby heads back on Sunday. Ah well, next time he comes home it will be to take the wee fella and me over with him. My mum is going to stay with me Sat to Tues each week to make sure I don't step out of line so I will get more really good time with her  . 

My lovely boss told me today to take tomorrow as an admin day so I am really all finished now! We are having a team event in West Kilbride which is all about planning for the next 6 months so he has let me off. DH is going to do nursery drop off and I am planning a long li and some lazy time!

Eeejay - how is your throat? Hope it han't turned into anything else xx

naddie - how many weeks until your wedding honey? xx


----------



## naddie

Thats great your mum is going to be spending sum time with yous. Oh you'll not be looking forward to Sunday then, You just got to remind yourself that you have a great future to look forward to. How are you getting on with the packing? Are you putting your things in storage,or you taking everything with you? I have still got bits n piece to clear out in my house, sale should be final for next Friday, yeehaa  

We get married 7 weeks on Friday, cant wait tbh, i have loved every minute of it planning it. This wedding is everything my last wedding wasn't  

How are you feeling about leaving your job? ARe they leaving your job open for you? xxx


----------



## Shuggy76

Think I am in denial about the packing thing! Flights are booked for Aug 11 (by which time you will be a happily married Mrs!) so I have until then to sort it out. Furniture is going in to storage and everything else is either loft, bin or suitcase bound. How easy does that sound??  . Wii. be good to get your house finalised? Another chapter closed before the new one begins  .

My job has changed lads in the past couple of years so not really feeling too bad about leaving. I have some really good friends through it but I will keep in touch with them so that keeps me smiling. Ready for the new adventure.

You all organised fr the big day? x


----------



## Eeejay

Exciting times ahead for both of u : ) 
Feeling ok tonight, surprised sore throat didn't come to much. Perhaps I was shouting too much at work hahaha! 
Hoping Monday hurries up, think I got carried away on here reading sad stories about 7 week scans, one downside to this website perhaps. Anyway despit that feeling positive, a few cramps again today and totally shattered.
How u guys feeling? X


----------



## naddie

Morning ladies  

How are yous ladies today, Eeejay,you got to stay positive, i no wot your saying about other peoples stories, you have had a successful story before and will go on to have another one    . Shuggy as far as the packing goes, you just hope to wake up one morning and its all done,lol.

Think am joining ur wee group, 3 muskateer perhaps.  

I done a HPT this morning and got a BFP   

Wot i  didn't tell yous is that i did a hpt last saturday,monday and tuesday     and were all negative, so that explains me being negative at the beginning of the week.

Was trying to hold of till this saturday,but just couldn't, i couldn't believe it when i saw it this morning i was shaking and crying at the same time,lol. xxxx

Was gona drive to DP work and tell him the news but he ended up have to go out and do a job for sumone else, so he got the news over the fone.

Went to asda for the shopping this morning and had to leav half way thro,i just couldn't concentrate on anything.


----------



## Shuggy76

Amaaaaaaazing naddie!! I won't even tell you off for testing so early and torturing yourself .

So pleased for you and your family. DP must be thrilled. Hope your dress can make space for a wee bump xxx

What were the chances that our wee band scooped a hat trick?!  I was smiling already today but will be grinning like a maniac all day now.

The nurses are going to be chuffed to bits xxx

Eeejay -another sleep down to scan day! How you feeling today?

Def feeling a wee bit queasy this morning so quite glad I'm in the house. Think I will just have a lazy day xx


----------



## Eeejay

Amazing Naddie, so chuffed : )
Was thinking yesterday how lucky our thread would be if we all got BFP!
Bet u will test every morning till OTD now lol! Saw a wee : ) on ur ** and wondered if u had done HPT.

Really tough day at work, couple of kids had full on fight in class and threw water everywhere. My preggar hormones couldn't take it and after getting help proceeded to burst into tears in the cupboard. Quite funny now when I think about it pmsl!

Monday can't come quick enough. Just need to see that wee heartbeat flutter to make it all seem real.

Random question: any ideas what I cud get DS for 2nd bday?? Totally wracking my brain. X


----------



## naddie

Good morning ladies  

Thanks ladies for the well wishes and the support over the past few weeks,am sure we'll remain good friends because of this experience.   

Oh Eeejay, thats a wee shame for you yesterday, must be so difficult working with all they teenagers and your hormone racing all over the place. Its nearly the weekend, so you can try and relax a wee bit then.

Just realised your DS was only nearly 2, your gona have your hands full mrs,lol. Its so hard to try and pick gifts for them, basisally cos they already have everything  

You'll be looking forward to your scan, will they give you your due date then?

Shuggy,how are you today? You and the DH planning anything this weekend before he goes away? When are you booked in for your scan?

Yip Eeejay,i did a hpt this morning again, just to make sure    and i'll be going out for more today and keep doing them till otd. Having a nitemare thinking about fitting into my wedding dress now   

Had a wee bit of bleeding this morning, nothing major,hoping its just implantation.

Hope this rain will go away for the weekend, getting feed up looking at the damn thing, hope yous have a great weekend wotever yous get up to.xxxxx


----------



## Eeejay

Aw so hope we keep in touch. Has been loving sharing this with uguys. Perhaps one day we cud have a wee meet up. 
I will certainly have my hands full but looking forward to the new baby chaos already!

Sooooooo glad it's the weekend. Going to a 2nd bday party up near ur house tomorrow Shuggy! Off to visit a newborn on Sunday, can u be broody when ur already preggars lol!

Nearly at Monday thank god, how will I make it to birth day! Thought second time wud be earlier...god sake lol x


----------



## Shuggy76

No broadband today!! Think it was washed out . Back on now so yay.

Been out for inner with my in-laws but totally sattered so prob came over as well rude. Lookingforward to bed in about 5 mins. 

Naddie - can't believe it's only 7 weeks til your big day. Hope you don't have any of the stressful things left to do. Need to take it easy Mrs pg.

Eeejay - enjoy your party! If I hear raucous partying I'll pop round . 3 more sleeps til scan xx

My neighbour is due twins in a few weeks time - I'm so ridiculously excited about it!  Broooody xx


----------



## Eeejay

Was just thinking we might all end up in the royal together come Feb but Shuggys having an American bambino and Naddie what's ur local hosp?
My mate just had a home birth...not for me, I want the drugs lmao! X


----------



## Eeejay

Hi ladies how's ur weekend been? You girls been feeling many symptoms? I've had slight nausea and some uncomfortable cramping....and phases of nothing lol!! 
It's nearly Monday, yey! Will be sad to be discharged from Nuffield, treatment at the NHS just ain't quite the same! X


----------



## Shuggy76

Ladies - sorry I've been awol for the weekend, broadband has been down all weekend. Magic man from BT has only just got us up and running.

Catch up properly later xx


----------



## Eeejay

Naddie- been thinking about u all day. Hope ur doing ok xxx

Don't really feel its appropriate but I know u both want to know how scan went. Everything fine and saw little flickering heart beat.
X


----------

